# Die Ijssel bei Zwolle



## DirkulesMG (14. August 2017)

Hallo, bin nächste Woche für ein paar Tage in der nähe von Zwolle und habe die Ijssel "vor der Tür.

Zielfisch, Zander Barsch und Hecht, reines Spinfischen. 
Könnt ihr mir sagen wie es da mit dem Strömungsdruck zb aussieht? Was für Köpfe sind da notwendig?

Über ein paar allgemeine Tipps bin ich natürlich auch dankbar #6

Viele Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## zanderzone (15. August 2017)

*AW: Die Ijssel bei Zwolle*

Mit 15-21 Gramm biste bestens versorgt.. Ist aber im Moment schwer in der Ijssel.. Sommer halt.. Am besten früh, oder oder abends bis in die Dunkelheit..


----------



## shafty262 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Die Ijssel bei Zwolle*

Ja. Genau meine Erfahrung vom We. 14 - 21 Gramm dann kommste immer klar. Aber wie Zanderzone schon sagt ist es wirklich schwer zur Zeit.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DirkulesMG (15. August 2017)

*AW: Die Ijssel bei Zwolle*

Hallo und Danke!

Am Rhein ist es ja im Moment genauso bescheiden...

Gibt es da in der Nähe vielleicht auch Polder wo sich ein Versuch lohnt oder Baggerlöcher?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## YoshiX786 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Die Ijssel bei Zwolle*



DirkulesMG schrieb:


> Hallo und Danke!
> 
> Am Rhein ist es ja im Moment genauso bescheiden...
> 
> ...



Es ist Holland, da ist alles in der Nähe :q

Fahre selber auch in 5 Wochen dahin, mal sehen was dann los ist!
Eine kleine Berichterstattung wäre super #6


----------

